# Farm Pro 2425 fuel problem



## Veston (Dec 18, 2017)

_I have a Farm Pro, will not start. last time it did, the motor revved up, ( ran away) fro about 20 sec, got it to shut down, now it will not start. I have a full fresh tank of fuel, I did replace the fuel filter, I can pump ( hand pump) the fuel system, get fuel out of the filter plug, the fuel lines at the cylinders, and can here it going back into the fuel tank. When I turn it over, I don't get anything out of smoke stack. Is the fuel pump pumping? do I need to check the oil in the fuel pump? does it take 30w engine oil? Any cure? Thanks _


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hello Veston, welcome to the tractor forum

When an engine "runs away" the governor is not working. Have you ever changed the oil in the injection pump? On other tractors, the injection pump oil is supposed to be changed every time the engine oil is changed. Same oil as the engine. Check with a Farm Pro dealer to be sure on this point.

The "pumpguy" will likely see your post today. He is an expert on injection pumps. Let's see what he says.....


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

After a diesel run away condition an extensive diagnostic process is required to determine compression, timing, bearing condition, etc. This will require a compression gauge with the injector adapters for the Y385 engine, likely removal of the timing covers, lower engine disassembly to inspect the crankshaft and bearings, and potential injection pump timing, drive and pump repairs.

These are not simple home mechanic fixes for the average person, not from the degree of difficulty, but the need for space and proper tools and manuals, and a source of repair parts. Not sure where you are located, but here in Oregon it is nearly impossible to find anyone willing to work on a Chinese tractor so owners are pretty much on their own for diagnosis and repair. The good news is the tractors are dead simple, and parts are inexpensive.

The tractor is the same as the Jimna 200 series. Manuals and parts for the engine are available from Affordable Tractor Sales, Phone: 979.865.4002. I recommend you call and discuss your situation with them. Perhaps they can point you to a resource in your area if needed.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

The control rack is most likely stuck due to old oil gumming-up the internals..
IF there is a side, inspection plate on the inj. pump, you can remove it & free up the rack.. it MUST slide freely back & forth when you pull the stop & move the throttle.
Then add fresh oil & giver a go..
IF there is not an inspection plate.. There must be some way to add oil..??
Just remove the "cap" & give yourself some room to reach inside & TRY to get the rack free.. so it moves back & forth..
Don't be afraid to spray it down w/ penetrating oil or something.. Just drain it before adding fresh engine oil..
I did a quickie search on the injection pump.. Circle Tractor parts has complete inj/ pumps pretty cheap.. & a link for removal instructions.!!! THATS something you don't find often..


----------



## Veston (Dec 18, 2017)

thepumpguysc said:


> The control rack is most likely stuck due to old oil gumming-up the internals..
> IF there is a side, inspection plate on the inj. pump, you can remove it & free up the rack.. it MUST slide freely back & forth when you pull the stop & move the throttle.
> Then add fresh oil & giver a go..
> IF there is not an inspection plate.. There must be some way to add oil..??
> ...


Thanks, I just got back to look at your responce. The oil in the pump was low, added oil, still can not get it to start. I am not getting any smoke from the exhaust? I will look for a side plate and try to get it working. I will look at Circle Tractor now. Thanks


----------

